# Avatar problem



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

Here I am, trying to put a nice photo of myself up and I cant get it to work  How annoying!!!
I've checked and it's less than 24kb, it's the correct size pixels......and all I get is a nice white box with a red X in the middle!!!

Anyone know why? Some kind of error message comes up too when I try to download it. :evil:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

I have PM'd Jae about this as I have the same problem. I did this on Saturday and he has yet to read teh PM so asssume he is away.


----------



## jdn (Aug 26, 2002)

It is a bug, best solved by uploading picture to the web somewhere - tt gallery if you can log in, then linking to the URL in your profile rather than trying to upload directly.

Few other threads around on the same issue.


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

jdn said:


> It is a bug, best solved by uploading picture to the web somewhere - tt gallery if you can log in, then linking to the URL in your profile rather than trying to upload directly.
> 
> Few other threads around on the same issue.


Been there got the tee shirt, but still no picture!!!!!!


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

mighTy Tee said:


> I have PM'd Jae about this as I have the same problem. I did this on Saturday and he has yet to read teh PM so asssume he is away.


One week on and my PM to Jae is still unread. :?


----------



## L7 (Aug 27, 2004)

I can't actually get into my gallery page now,

it comes up with error click back and try again :?


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

I'm having the same problem and can't even get my old picture back 

HELP :!:


----------



## Dundee tt (May 13, 2004)

I've lost mine as well! How do you get into the tt gallery?


----------



## moley (May 14, 2002)

L7 said:


> I can't actually get into my gallery page now,
> 
> it comes up with error click back and try again :?


Ditto 

Moley


----------



## ratty (May 18, 2004)

moley said:


> L7 said:
> 
> 
> > I can't actually get into my gallery page now,
> ...


I'm gerting the same problem and cannot upload a new avatar either , forums broken......well bits of it............. :?


----------



## Jae (May 6, 2002)

This is now fixed

Jae


----------



## kelm1979 (Dec 2, 2004)

YAY! There I am........although no-one else has a photo of themselves!!! Might swap it for a car shot


----------



## NaughTTy (Jul 9, 2003)

No keep it there Kel - We all know what a TT looks like :wink:


----------



## mighTy Tee (Jul 10, 2002)

NaughTTy said:


> No keep it there Kel - We all know what a TT looks like :wink:


Paul - behave yourself 

Kel - PLEASE keep the avatar! 8)


----------



## Grauditt (Nov 29, 2004)

Cheers for fixing that Jae.....

....and I concur with the above :roll:


----------



## Garvie (Jan 21, 2005)

Avatar...testing...testing...1...2...1...2!

All I need now is a few pics of the car for my sig


----------

